# Aquarium in Apartment



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm going to be moving into a new apartment in June and I want to set up a big (90-125) gallon tank when I move. How much of a concern is the weight? The odds of living on the first floor are probably slim, its hard to be picky and cheap. Is there a way of knowing whether an aquarium of this size will be possible without knowing exactly where I'll be and checking the place out? Thanks...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, checking the place out is a must. You want to place the tank along a load supporting wall. This will ensure that your floor will be more then strong enough. You also want to place your tank perpendicular to the direction of the floor support.

Just to give you an idea, I have a 180 on the 3rd floor of an apartment. Hopefull all stays okay been okay for a few months now. But then again, I have it against a load bearing wall. (just incase, load bearing wall = outside wall of apartment, or wall you are sure has suficient support since a 125 gallon tank can weigh 1,250 pounds easy) Other then that I would not worry too much about it. Floors, even in apartments, are quite strong.

~Dj


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I had my 125g upstairs in my room. It was fine.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

It shouldn't be a problem. Put it against an outside wall like above said, and perpendicular to the floor studs.

I would definately ask the landlord.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just ask the landlord of weight capacities of the floor you are on.... chances are unless its a complete dump that you are going to be more than fine :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a 125gal on the third floor of a nine story block. you can just ask your landlord if it's okay if you can have a water bed. if they say yes that means your floors are ok and leak proof but i would also do like above and find a good area not infront of direct sunlight and purchase appartment insurance i pay $175.00 anually which covers spills


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

apartment insurance is a must.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is a good idea I would go with the first floor because sometimes the filters produce heavy vibrations and you might get complaints from your neighbors.


----------

